# IEC Process



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi

We live in BC. Our granddaughter who is 18 next January wants to come over on IEC path. We understand there are a limited number of places each year and they were released this year in 3 batches.

Our questions are:-
We assume she cannot apply before she is 18, however, does this apply to both parts of the application process?
Does anyone know how long the process takes, assuming she has all her documentation ready to go?
I read that she has to have health insurance for the whole year on entry to Canada. Her plan was to pay for it on a month by month basis. Would that be acceptable?
She will be living with us, so our final question relates to proof of funds. Does she have to provide proof of funds if she is going to reside with her grandparents?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, she must be 18 before she can apply. She may find that she misses out for 2014 depending on when the opening date is set. If its in November there's a good chance she will miss the quota for 2014. I don't know what you mean by both parts of the process but if she applies before turning 18 she will most probably be rejected.
The time taken depends on number of applications ahead of her.
She needs health insurance in place before arrival or she could be declined landing.
Residing with grandparents has no bearing on proof of funds. She must have full proof on landing.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi

Thanks Auld Yin - i knew I would have aresponse from you as you have such a breadth of knowledge.

The two parts I talked about were the IEC assessment process followed. By the CIC assessment.

I see that the third round closed in March this year so it appears that our granddaughter would be vry fortunate indeed to secure a place next year.

Thanks


----------

